# farmtrac repair



## johnnytyler (Jan 31, 2010)

have a 360dtc and the F/R shifter shaft snapped off at the top of the case, have all parts needed for repair but cannot get the old shaft and dog out past the gear cluster. has anyone had this repair and if so what is needed to remove the old shaft.


----------



## denlford (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a small horse power Framtrac tractor. The fuel in the bulb reservoir runs dry, the tractor dies. I have to wait for the bulb to refill, but the tractor will only run for about five minutes. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Fuel filter..Semi clog fuel line..is there fuel screen in tank..Fuel cap vent partly plug.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I would also check the fuel line from the tank to make sure it has not swelled shut or collapsed.


----------

